# Use a potato to remove Rooster spurs ?!?!!??



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Here's the site ......

http://www.fowlvisions.com/?p=39

Has anyone tried this ?!?! I wonder..... we DO have a dremel ....but that means I ( ME ) have to hold the mean rooster !!!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Chicken and dumplings works better, though potato and chicken soup is good too.


----------



## Natalie Rose (Jan 14, 2010)

How the heck did someone figure out that holding a hot potato against a rooster's spur would help remove it?
I am all for the old ways, but even then how did some accidentally discover that?
I would try it just for the heck of it, plus it sounds the least traumatic for everyone.
I admit that when I get a rooster that starts going all Jackie Chan on me I just get rid of him rather than deal with his spurs or trying to rehabilitate him.
However I do have two lovely roosters that have some impressive spurs on them, perhaps its time to bake some potatoes.


----------



## wofarm (Nov 30, 2009)

Seems like an awful lot of trouble to go thru when a spur saw, or fine tooth hacksaw blade, will do the trick in about, oh, 2 minutes! or less


----------



## nc_mtn (Nov 24, 2007)

Natalie Rose said:


> How the heck did someone figure out that holding a hot potato against a rooster's spur would help remove it?





Cyngbaeld said:


> though potato and chicken soup is good too.


I'm thinking someone got in a hurry and started cooking before cleaning? :shrug:


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Natalie Rose said:


> a rooster that starts going all Jackie Chan on me


:rotfl:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Natalie Rose said:


> How the heck did someone figure out that holding a hot potato against a rooster's spur would help remove it?
> ...............


ound: ound: ound:
I was thinking this same thing as I was reading this thread.....There are some strange people out there.

"Here, sonny. You don't have anything else to do, so while I toss the salad - go hold this hot potato on that old rooster's spurs and see what happens. Whadda looking at me like that for? Go on, be a good boy now. "


----------



## egg head (Nov 11, 2009)

I have read the strombergs book on sexing chicks and the man that wrote it just knows so much about chickens. It was like his life. We order from them and Ideal. The potato was probably just another one of his experiments, I have pulled off a couple experiments that well lets say didn't pan out.


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

If you CUT the spur just trim the end there is blood at the base near the leg. 

If you want to remove the spur altogether grab the spur with a pair of pliers and twist it off. There will be a red spongy cone core left. Do Not remove the core. It may bleed a drop or two of blood if this bothers you put some blood stop on it. The spur will grow back.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I once had a rooster with dangerously long spurs, I treated them like I would horns on a goat... cut them off near the base (maybe 1/2 inch from the leg) and then cauterized with a bud iron. It grew back much more slowly and was never as sharp as initially.


----------



## roolover (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the cauterization idea, Falls-Acre. I've got a bunch of year-old roosters with dangerously long spurs, and have been cutting them as we move birds around to breeding pens. Having them grow back more slowly will be appreciated around here.


----------

